# MN plant identification



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I see some plants in the woods that I would like to identify.

Can anyone name these plants?

The middle one is a single stemmed bush with some really nasty thorns. The leaves come out as leaflets and the underbark is green so it's not buckthorn.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The first one is blood root, the second is prickly ash, the third is Hepatica.


----------

